# New ride park in Needville?



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone heard of this place? One of my workers mentioned it to me yesterday. Does it exist? Is it open yet?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes, yes, and yes. Brazos Bend Offroad Park


6647 Beard Rd, Needville, TX. (832) 544-3173

Its small, only like 80 acres. Close to my house, but I havent been yet. Had friends go thats how I know. Nothing special

http://www.bbopark.com/

.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Dude it says they got a rope swing and a zip line. I would go just for that.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Hotrod


----------

